

Ask YC:  Unconfirmed friend connections + explicit friend rejections result in more registered users? - amichail

The idea is that you can make anyone your friend and it would appear as if there's a bidirectional (i.e., confirmed friend link).  If someone appears as your friend but isn't, you can reject that friend to break the link.<p>The idea here is that unregistered users would have to check out the site to see who their friends are and protect their reputation.  And if some of them aren't friends, they would need to register to break those friendship links.<p>One might imagine that this would result in more registered users than bidirectional friendship links.
======
xenoterracide
wait... so you can attempt to add friends that aren't registered? how does
that work?

and why pray tell would I want to constantly defend against people who I don't
know adding me. Sounds like a new form of social spam. MySpace has this
problem except you have to confirm before they are added. You would just be
making it worse.

My 2 cents, no offense.

------
jeroen
Reputation is only involved if you are a reputable source, and this may not be
the way to become one.

